# Tennessee Veteran Returns Home From Deployment To Find Squatters



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Mar 28, 2019)

At least he's not going after those who squatted in his home!
Middle Tennessee veteran returns home from deployment to find squatters - https://krcrtv.com/news/nation-world/middle-tennessee-veteran-returns-home-from-deployment-to-find-squatters


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Mar 28, 2019)

I kinda thought the squatters needed a place to live anyway, and as long as they observed the house and kept it in the same condition (except where they messed up the kitchen cabinets), I believe everything was okay. At least the squatters got a huge experience living in a nice house before they had to leave or get chased out.


----------



## Older Than Dirt (Mar 28, 2019)

A friend of my wife's, a Brazilian surfer who lived in Hawaii for many years, was working cleaning rich people's houses on Oahu. 

She showed up with her daughter one day to clean a rental house that had been vacant for a while. She was beaten to death with a bat, and her 8 year old daughter tied up, by a couple who were squatting in the house.

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...s-responding-to-fatality-at-north-shore-home/
Right after this happened, her best friend (also a close friend of the wife) was bitten hard by a shark while surfing but did not lose her leg due to being very lucky. 

No particular moral or point in telling this story, but jesus h. fuck, be careful, kind, and lucky out there.


----------

